

Running Erlang/OTP on Mac OS X - ruda
http://rudamoura.com/erlang-on-mac.html

======
uxp
Or you can just run "brew install erlang"

~~~
oinksoft
Don't use homebrew or macports or anything like that. If you're installing
Erlang for development purposes (you'd be using a release otherwise, right?)
use Erlang's answer to `rvm' etc., kerl: <https://github.com/spawngrid/kerl>

Works fine on OSX.

~~~
keymone
what is wrong with brew solution?

